# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Top Active Spring Vacations

## andrwclark

Cancun, Mexico




Daytona Beach,Panama City Beach, & Orlando


Caribbean



South Padre Island, Texas

----------


## viajevietnam

thank you for share picture in forum
i am a new here 
welcome to myofrum

----------


## svoyageafrica

Hey you have added great pics..
Thanks for sharing..

Thanks..

----------


## jacky001

Beaches, babes, and booze—is there really more to life during spring break? Well, to some vacationers, wildlife means more than Mardi Gras in New Orleans; a hydration system has nothing to do with a beer bong; and adventure travel doesn't involve squeezing six drunken friends into a Mexican cab. Even if you have to have your sun-filled, sexed-up, sloshed-out days, why not mix a little activity into the action?

To find great adventures in the great outdoors, look no further than your favorite MTV-worthy destinations. Want to hit the beach in Cancun? Take a day trip south for world-class snorkeling along the Great Belize Reef. Planning to paint the town red in the Big Apple? Take a two-wheel tour along the city's greenways. Even Las Vegas has more to offer than gambling and glitz. So squeeze your hiking boots and water bottle into that suitcase of beachwear and get ready for GORP's top ten active spring vacations!

----------


## hadensmith

A hydration system has nothing to do with a beer bong; and adventure travel doesn't involve squeezing six drunken friends into a Mexican cab. Even if you have to have your sun-filled, sexed-up, sloshed-out days, why not mix a little activity into the action.

----------


## maarin

To find great adventures in the great outdoors, look no further than your favorite MTV-worthy destinations. Want to hit the beach in Cancun?

----------


## rezonebewell

Those are nice beaches, all are top most tourist attraction places, so up to there are 2 million tourist come to these beaches, there are so many restaurant, hotels near beaches, so you can be arrangement for some foods and accommodation, there are multiple choices, so when you will go there than watch or suffer this city also.

----------


## riverrider

Beach destinations are my all time favorite place to enjoy my holidays. In fact, most of the time on my holidays, I am going for beaches. Scuba diving, river rafting are some of the best thing to do on holidays.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

To find great adventures in the great outdoors, look no further than your favorite MTV-worthy destinations. Want to hit the beach in Cancun? Take a day trip south for world-class snorkeling along the Great Belize Reef.

----------


## jeffsmith2501

Top Active spring vacations Vegas, baby. In a word, this city is all about excess—over-the-top gambling, shows, drinking, and architecture.

----------


## walsh

These were all the beach locations and it was absolutely fascinating for me because i am a huge fan and lover of beaches.I had my wedding ceremony on a beach too. Beaches can also be converted in to a profitable industry because beach picnic parties are one of the popular mean of entertainment now a days..

----------


## mikehussy

The picture post by you is really very nice, Thanks for sharing.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Take a two-wheel tour along the city's greenways. Even Las Vegas has more to offer than gambling and glitz. So squeeze your hiking boots and water bottle into that suitcase of beachwear and get ready for GORP's top ten active spring vacations!

----------


## Eithan

These picture are really clear and  amazing . I like to see this type of pictures.if anyone have please share. 
Thanks for share . I also travel mostly at beaches .  this beach of Maximo is really amazing.


 Comfort Inn and Suites hotel Seaworld

----------


## teena4gupta

Hello walsh, I'm completely agree with your point about Beaches even I also like to be on unique & various Beaches. Actually Beaches make feel some unique & fresh feeling, So mostly I like to be there.

----------


## davidsmith36

Here's the fair truth. I never had a "genuine" spring soften up school. My folks put the kibosh on each trek I was ever welcomed on: Cancun (excessively scandalous, said my mom), Disney World (not age-particular, said my dad), and shake moving in Thailand (unavoidable passing and dismantling, said my mom). My lesser year, my dad endeavored to mollify my anguished endeavors at letting free by offering me a family-arranged hike to my preferred area. I picked surfing in Florida.

----------


## Nehal121

*8 Active Spring Break Trips for Adventure-Lovers
*
1. Hilton Sedona Wellness Warrior Package, Sedona, Arizona
2. Kimpton RiverPlace Hotel, Portland, Oregon
3. Four Seasons Koh Samui Muay Thai Package, Surat Thani, Thailand
4. Gurney’s Montauk Resort & Seawater Spa, Montauk, New York
5. Surfjack Hotel, Waikiki, Hawaii
6. Cotopaxi Volcano Biking, Quito, Ecuador
7. Alta Lodge Women’s Ski Camps, Alta, Utah
8. G Adventures Galápagos Express Camping Adventure, Galápagos Islands

----------

